# Wie Fliegen einfangen?



## Soramac (25. April 2009)

Tag,

es fängt jetzt schon wieder die Zeit an, das als ein Fliege im Gesicht als rummacht und einen wieder so stört beim zocken.

Jetzt meine Frage: Wie kann man die jetzt am besten einfangen oder sogar killn? ;p


----------



## Dracun (25. April 2009)

Man muss nur ne Katze haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (25. April 2009)

Hab eine, aber die pennt wieder ;/


----------



## neo1986 (25. April 2009)

fliegenklatche???ß oder fenster zu lassen.


----------



## Falathrim (25. April 2009)

Ansonsten gibts noch Fliegenpapier usw., ist aber eklig wenn man reinfässt xD


----------



## LordofDemons (25. April 2009)

fliegenklatschte!!


----------



## K0l0ss (25. April 2009)

Deo + Feuerzeug = Fliege tot.

Geht immer noch am besten.


----------



## spectrumizer (25. April 2009)

+ Wenn du's drauf hast, mit der Hand einfangen und zum Fenster rausschmeissen. Bisschen Übung, Reaktion, Reflexe. Klappt bei mir fast immer.

+ Staubsauger, Kopf abmachen und nur mit dem Rohr / der Düse

+ Fleischfressende Pflanzen, Venusfliegenfalle zB. Brauchen aber gute Pflege und 'n grünen Daumen. Hab bei mir in der Küche auf der Fensterbank vor der Biomüll-Schüssel 4 verschiedene stehen. 100%iger Rückgang der kleinen "Eintagsfliegen", die sich dort vorher sonst immer zu Massen getummelt haben, auch wenn wenig drin war und es heiss war.

- Fliegenklatsche is eklig

- Fliegenpapier genauso

- Deo + Feuerzeug ebenso. Stinkt, hinterlässt Spuren und wenn du Pech hast, fliegt dir die Pulle in die Luft.


----------



## simion (25. April 2009)

Elektronische Fliegenklatsche!


----------



## Soramac (25. April 2009)

Okay, danke für die Tipps.

Sonst habe ich auch gute Reflexe, aber die hockt sich immer auf mein Bildschirm, iPod Touch oder meiner Tastatur (G15), da schlägt man ungern drauf ;/


----------



## spectrumizer (25. April 2009)

Einfangen mit der Hand -> Einfach 'n Stück höher, von hinten "anpirschen" und dann zack ... Fliege will wegfliegen, deine Hand schnappt zu und du hast die Fliege drin. Wie schon gesagt, braucht bisschen Übung. Klappt aber immer besser, wenn du'n Gefühl dafür bekommst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die fortgeschrittene Variante ist dann, die Fliege während dem Flug abzufangen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (25. April 2009)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Deo + Feuerzeug = Fliege tot.
> 
> Geht immer noch am besten.



Hehe, war auch mein Gedanke
Ansonsten alle Lichter ausmachen, Fenster auf und mit ner Taschenlampe ans Fenster leuchten

Ein Kumpel von mir fängt die manchmal bloss mit der Hand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber die Fliege muss sich auch ein Bisschen beruhigen bevor das geht


----------



## Stancer (25. April 2009)

Dazu solltest du erstmal verstehen wie dein Feind denkt. Fliegen nehmen ihre Umwelt schneller wahr als wir, weshalb sie 3-4mal so schnell reagieren können wie ein Mensch.
Doch dadurch können sie sehr langsame Bewegungen nicht von starren Objekten unterscheiden.  D.h. näher dich mit der Handfläche ganz langsam an. Die Fliege wird die Hand für einen Teil der Umgebung halten und erkennt die Bewegung nicht. Dann machst du dir noch ein weiteres Verhalten der Fliege zu nutze, nämlich den Festhaltereflex bei Wind.
Fange an die Fliege leicht anzublasen, jedoch nicht so stark, das sie wegfliegt. Du wirst merken, das sie sich leicht nach unten auf den Boden drückt, dies ist der Reflex. Höre dann auf zu blasen und beobachte wie sich die Fliege wieder entspannt. Wiederhole dies 2-3mal.

Und genau in dem Moment wo sie sich entspannt schlägst du zu oder fängst zu.... Erfolgsgarantie liegt bei 80% 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne einfachere Möglichkeit wäre ne elektrische Fliegenklatsche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (25. April 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Einfangen mit der Hand -> Einfach 'n Stück höher, von hinten "anpirschen" und dann zack ... Fliege will wegfliegen, deine Hand schnappt zu und du hast die Fliege drin. Wie schon gesagt, braucht bisschen Übung. Klappt aber immer besser, wenn du'n Gefühl dafür bekommst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich weiß nicht, ob war dran ist, aber war es nicht so, dass Fliegen einen schwerer bemerken können, wenn man sich von hinten "anpirscht"? Aber mit der Hand versuch ich es auch meistens, aber so gut bin ich noch nich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (25. April 2009)

LoL, geil Stancer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "Um deinen Feind zu besiegen, musst du denken wie dein Feind." -> Fast schon "Art of War".

@K0l0ss: Von vorn oder von hinten ist eigentlich egal. Die Kunst, wie Stancer schon bemerkte, ist, 1) langsam und 2) 'n Stück höher. Weil wenn die Fliege wegfliegt, geht sie nach oben und landet - wenn's klappt - genau in deiner Hand.

Aber das mit dem Pusten und dem "Festhaltereflex" wußte ich auch noch nicht. Danke für den Tipp. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (25. April 2009)

Fliegengitter ans Fenster (oder an die Tür, gibt auch welche mit Katzenklappe), so kommen die gar nimmer rein^^
Wir haben Tag und Nacht das Fenster sperrangelweit auf und ned ein Fliege im Haus ^^


----------



## Spectrales (25. April 2009)

Nimmue schrieb:


> Fliegengitter ans Fenster (oder an die Tür, gibt auch welche mit Katzenklappe), so kommen die gar nimmer rein^^
> Wir haben Tag und Nacht das Fenster sperrangelweit auf und ned ein Fliege im Haus ^^



Auch eine Möglichkeit, aber ist das nicht ein bisschen komisch, wenn die Sonne reinscheint?


----------



## Nimmue (25. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Auch eine Möglichkeit, aber ist das nicht ein bisschen komisch, wenn die Sonne reinscheint?



Nein^^ Warum sollte das auch komisch sein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zudem sieht man das Netz so gut wie gar nicht (ich empfehle ein Schwarzes, die Weißen leuchten doch etwas helle).


----------



## Soramac (25. April 2009)

So eben Fliege geonhittet ^^


----------



## Birk (25. April 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> So eben Fliege geonhittet ^^



Was hat sie gedroppt?


----------



## Kronas (25. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Was hat sie gedroppt?


6 graue beine, 2 grüne flügel und einen raren kopf, dazu noch einen epischen fliegenhintern


----------



## Spectrales (25. April 2009)

@Nimmue:

Hat man kein Gittermuster im Raum, wenn die Sonne reinscheint?


----------



## Nimmue (26. April 2009)

Nein ^^ Kein bisschen ^^ Du merkst nix davon, außer, dass du keine Fliegen/Mücken sonstwas hast ^^


----------



## Spectrales (26. April 2009)

Nimmue schrieb:


> Nein ^^ Kein bisschen ^^ Du merkst nix davon, außer, dass du keine Fliegen/Mücken sonstwas hast ^^



Omg.. Wenn ich auszieh setz ich mir von Anfang an ins Fenster ein 
Danke sehr!

Das gibts wahrscheinlich im Baumarkt, oder?


----------



## Nimmue (26. April 2009)

Im Baumarkt, bei Real usw ^^

Und ja, direkt rein vorm richtigen Einziehen und du hast ned mal Spinnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (26. April 2009)

Nimmue schrieb:


> Im Baumarkt, bei Real usw ^^
> 
> Und ja, direkt rein vorm richtigen Einziehen und du hast ned mal Spinnen
> 
> ...


Spinnen sind doch gut, falls trotzdem noch Fliegen drin sind, werden die von den Spinnen gegessen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laz0rgun (26. April 2009)

Glas über die Fliege, Paper unters Glas schieben, schon haste die Fliege gefangen und kannst die zum Fenster rausbringen... Natürlich nur ne Variante wenn man auch aufstehen will >.<


----------



## Manoroth (26. April 2009)

ich baller die immer mit der softgun ab^^ macht laune und man lernt zu zielen^^


----------



## Skatero (26. April 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich baller die immer mit der softgun ab^^ macht laune und man lernt zu zielen^^


Du hast da eine Fliege auf dem Kopf. Beweg dich nicht...


----------



## Vanth1 (26. April 2009)

Also ich hab solche Fliegenkiller Tennisschläger.Da ist so ein Metalgitter dran und dan gibts unten so ein Knopf.Da drücktm an rauf und hält gedürckt und schlägt zu und ihr dürft zuschauen wie die Fliegen bruzeln^^Aber nicht zu lange Knopf drücken wenn die Fliegen shcon drauf sind bzw shcon tot sind,stinkt sonst^^
Ahja hilft auch gegen Wespen und alles was fliegt!

Und fürn Sommer:Es gibt solche Glaskrüge in vielen Farben.Das sieht aus wie so ein Bienen Nest.Aufjedenfall ist unten os ein Loch,zuerst kippt man Bier rein oder i-was süßes und dazu noch honig,damit die drecksviecher schön kleben bleiben und langsam aber sicher zur hölle fahren.Die Wespen,Bienen,Fliegne,Mücken etc fliegen darein und das geile ist:die kommen da nicht raus obwohl unten so ein loch ist.Die fliegen einfach weiter nach oben wo nichts ist.
Bei uns hängts am Balkon.Wir haben da son richtig dicken haufen von toten viechern drin.


----------



## Spectrales (26. April 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Also ich hab solche Fliegenkiller Tennisschläger.Da ist so ein Metalgitter dran und dan gibts unten so ein Knopf.Da drücktm an rauf und hält gedürckt und schlägt zu und ihr dürft zuschauen wie die Fliegen bruzeln^^Aber nicht zu lange Knopf drücken wenn die Fliegen shcon drauf sind bzw shcon tot sind,stinkt sonst^^
> Ahja hilft auch gegen Wespen und alles was fliegt!
> 
> Und fürn Sommer:Es gibt solche Glaskrüge in vielen Farben.Das sieht aus wie so ein Bienen Nest.Aufjedenfall ist unten os ein Loch,zuerst kippt man Bier rein oder i-was süßes und dazu noch honig,damit die drecksviecher schön kleben bleiben und langsam aber sicher zur hölle fahren.Die Wespen,Bienen,Fliegne,Mücken etc fliegen darein und das geile ist:die kommen da nicht raus obwohl unten so ein loch ist.Die fliegen einfach weiter nach oben wo nichts ist.
> Bei uns hängts am Balkon.Wir haben da son richtig dicken haufen von toten viechern drin.



Omg.. Sag mal, du hast schon leicht psychische Probleme.



Skatero schrieb:


> Spinnen sind doch gut, falls trotzdem noch Fliegen drin sind, werden die von den Spinnen gegessen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tjo.. Das widerspricht sich ziemlich


----------



## Hirsi325 (26. April 2009)

Wenn beim Grillen Wespen stören einfach ungefähr 30 meter weiter weg ein Glas mit Zuckerwasser hinstellen dann stören sie dich ned und haben ihren spass mit dem Zuckerwasser^^


----------



## Deanne (26. April 2009)

Da ich ungern Tiere töte, ganz egal welche, fange ich Fliegen und andere Insekten meistens ein und bringe sie dann nach draussen. Meine bevorzugte Methode sieht dabei wie folgt aus: 

Man nehme einen Plastikbecher und ein stabiles Blatt Papier. Gut eignen sich hier die Schüsselchen, die man in der Eisdiele bekommt. Joghurtbecher gehen aber auch. Was das Papier betrifft, so sollte es halbwegs fest sein. Ich bevorzuge Pappe, hauptsache sie ist nicht zu dick. Dann warte ich, bis das Insekt sich an einer Wand niedergelassen hat und stülpe den Becher hinüber. Das Papier wird dann unter den Becher geschoben und an den Rändern umgeknickt. So sitzt das Insekt in der Falle, ohne Schaden zu nehmen. 
Dann einfach den Becher gut festhalten und den Störenfried vor die Tür befördern.


----------



## Spectrales (26. April 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Da ich ungern Tiere töte, ganz egal welche, fange ich Fliegen und andere Insekten meistens ein und bringe sie dann nach draussen. Meine bevorzugte Methode sieht dabei wie folgt aus:
> 
> Man nehme einen Plastikbecher und ein stabiles Blatt Papier. Gut eignen sich hier die Schüsselchen, die man in der Eisdiele bekommt. Joghurtbecher gehen aber auch. Was das Papier betrifft, so sollte es halbwegs fest sein. Ich bevorzuge Pappe, hauptsache sie ist nicht zu dick. Dann warte ich, bis das Insekt sich an einer Wand niedergelassen hat und stülpe den Becher hinüber. Das Papier wird dann unter den Becher geschoben und an den Rändern umgeknickt. So sitzt das Insekt in der Falle, ohne Schaden zu nehmen.
> Dann einfach den Becher gut festhalten und den Störenfried vor die Tür befördern.



Normalerweise kommt die Fliege dann direkt wieder durchs Fenster hinein..


----------



## Deanne (26. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Normalerweise kommt die Fliege dann direkt wieder durchs Fenster hinein..



Naja, erstens schmeisse ich die Fliege nicht einfach nur aus dem Fenster, sondern bringe sie 2 Etagen tiefer vor die Haustür. Und zweitens ist es mir noch nie passiert, dass das Insekt kurze Zeit später wieder in der Wohnung war. Wenn man gescheit ist, schliesst man danach auch erst einmal das Fenster. Das ist zumindest sinnvoller als diese Klebestreifen, die vor allem bei Haustieren schnell mal nach hinten losgehen können. Oder man nimmt einen Teller mit Lorbeeröl bzw. eine Orange und steckt Gewürznelken hinein, das hilft auch sehr gut. Und zudem sollte man bedenken, dass Insekten auch unangenehme Flecken hinterlassen, wenn man sie erschlägt. 

Fliegengitter erübrigen solche Maßnahmen übrigens von vornherein. Sie sind nahezu unsichtbar, günstig und halten Insekten verlässlich ab. Insofern man sie sorgsam anbringt.


----------



## LordofDemons (26. April 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> dass Insekten auch unangenehme Flecken hinterlassen, wenn man sie erschlägt.


nciht wenn mans so macht wie ich..

ich schlag mit der klatsche zu wenn se fliegen dann klatschen se zwar irgendwo gegen aber hinterlassen keine flecken.

Taschentuch drüber ins klo und fertig is


----------



## Davatar (27. April 2009)

Besorg Dir ne Spinne (ob jetzt ne normale an der decke rumkrabbelnde oder ne Tarantel spielt dabei keine Rolle) und Du wirst merken dass sich wesentlich seltener ein Fliegentier in Dein Zimmer verirrt. Das hat ne schöne abschreckende Wirkung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten war ich mal im Hochsommer bei 43 Grad in den Ferien. Da konnte man ein Glas umgekehrt auf den Tisch stellen und damit grob 10 Fliegen fangen...ich hoffe bloss bei uns wirds nie so heiss im Sommer, da vermehrt sich das Kleingetier echt extrem.


----------



## Nimmue (27. April 2009)

Ob du so 'ne Gummispinne ans Fenster kleben kannst, die dann die Fliegen abschreckt? ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So wie man Vögelbilder raufklebt, damit keine Vögel gegen fliegen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (18. Mai 2009)

Becher mit Zucker aufstellen bisschen Leim druntermischen und schon fliegt die Fliege nimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Das Affenmensch (18. Mai 2009)

Ich glaub ich bin ein Jedi... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jede Fliege kann ich mit bloßen Händen einfangen....kein Shice...


----------



## Zonalar (18. Mai 2009)

Mein neues Hobby^^ Ich erschlage die Fliege mit einer zusammengerollten zeitung. Man muss nich allzu dolle schlagen. Nur so fest, bis sie nicht mehr fliegt.
Dann pack ich sie an der Flügel, geh in das Zimmer meines Bruders und verfüttere sie der neuen Venusfliegenfalle, die er seit 3 tagen hat^^hrhrhr

Macht unglaublichen Spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (18. Mai 2009)

- In den Landwirtschaftsbedarfladen deines Vertrauens latschen und da Fliegengift mit Sexuallockstoffen kaufen. Wirkt prima ^^
- Zitrone mit Nelken spicken und im Zimmer aufstellen. Die Fliegen hassen den Geruch.


----------



## Zonalar (18. Mai 2009)

Doppelpost... ziemlich komisch...


----------



## Razyl (18. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Mein neues Hobby^^ Ich erschlage die Fliege mit einer zusammengerollten zeitung. Man muss nich allzu dolle schlagen. Nur so fest, bis sie nicht mehr fliegt.
> Dann pack ich sie an der Flügel, geh in das Zimmer meines Bruders und verfüttere sie der neuen Venusfliegenfalle, die er seit 3 tagen hat^^hrhrhr
> 
> Macht unglaublichen Spass
> ...


Und sowas von einen Christen! Du fliegenmörder!
Schäme dich!


----------



## Hanfgurke (18. Mai 2009)

Im Alten Testament war der Lord über den Wolken himself auch nicht wirklich zimperlich.
Außerdem will Benji bestimmt nicht den Fliegen schaden, sondern der Venus-FF helfen. Er nimmts den Reichen und gibt den Armen.

Zum Thread: Ich fange die Insekten mit der Hand, langsam von vorne anschleichen und dann ruckartig zugreifen. Die kleinen haben nämlich keinen Rückwärtsgang harr harr. Dann geht in die Freiheit. Durchs Fenster zumeist.


----------



## Zonalar (18. Mai 2009)

...eigendlich nerfen mir nur diese Viecher, wer will sie nicht loswerden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (18. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> ...eigendlich nerfen mir nur diese Viecher, wer will sie nicht loswerden?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sie "nerfen" dich? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen oder bist du so overpowered?


----------



## Davatar (19. Mai 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> - Zitrone mit Nelken spicken und im Zimmer aufstellen. Die Fliegen hassen den Geruch.


Hmm ich dachte das wäre gegen Mücken?!?


----------



## Shrukan (19. Mai 2009)

Also ich werde von Fliegen verschohnt ^^
Jedoch gibts bei uns um die Ecke viele Hummelnester und relativ viele Bienennester.
Hornissen gabs dieses Jahr noch nicht.
Die nerven nicht :> die fliegen immer wieder brav raus.

Fliegen, also nur die ganz dicken Brummer die nerven wenn die immer mit Volltempo gegen die Fensterscheibe fliegen -.-


----------



## Das Affenmensch (19. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Sie "nerfen" dich? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen oder bist du so overpowered?



Made my Day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Sie "nerfen" dich? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen oder bist du so overpowered?


lol wie kommt man da nur drauf >.<


----------



## dragon1 (19. Mai 2009)

Hanfgurke schrieb:


> Außerdem will Benji bestimmt nicht den Fliegen schaden, sondern der Venus-FF helfen. Er nimmts den Reichen und gibt den Armen.


xD den fand ich gut

naja, ich fang die kleineren mit nasser hand, wenn man sie mal beruehrt koennen sie nicht mehr gut fliegen


----------



## PARAS.ID (19. Mai 2009)

Mit zwei Esstäbchen.


----------



## yves1993 (19. Mai 2009)

Also ich machs meist auf die Brutale Art und Weise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin in seltenen Fällen von aller Geduld verlassen wie z.B. Bei einer Fliege/ Mücke/ anderen Insekten die einem auf den Geist gehen.
Ich nehm mir die Klatsche in die Hand und hau so oft dem Insekt hinterher bis ich es treffe^^ Geht ziemlich schnell auch in der Luft kein Problem da ich sie da am Besten treffe.

Das einzige Problem dabei ist man weiss net immer wo das tote Vieh dann hinfliegt xD.
Und wenns mal an einer Oberfläche zum Crit...ähm Hit kommt nehm ich etwas Reiniger und wisch den Fleck weg. Fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Ne Sache von nicht mehr als 10 Sekunden.


MFG


----------



## Minastirit (19. Mai 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Tag,
> 
> es fängt jetzt schon wieder die Zeit an, das als ein Fliege im Gesicht als rummacht und einen wieder so stört beim zocken.
> 
> Jetzt meine Frage: Wie kann man die jetzt am besten einfangen oder sogar killn? ;p



katze frei rumlaufen lassen -> win 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (19. Mai 2009)

Mh als ich meine Katze noch hatte hab ich noch nie erlebt dass sie ne Fliege oder sonstige Insekten fangen konnte o_O


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Mai 2009)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Mh als ich meine Katze noch hatte hab ich noch nie erlebt dass sie ne Fliege oder sonstige Insekten fangen konnte o_O


meine versuchts zumindest... hat bisher aber noch keine gefangen/gekillt :S
die bringt lieber mäuse nach hause *fg*


----------



## yves1993 (19. Mai 2009)

Ooohja das weiß ich nur noch zu gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die stand mit mindestens einer toten Maus jeden Tag vor der Haustür wenn sie mal wieder reinwollte...Irgendwie lustig, nur nicht gerade die toten Mäuse weg zuschaffen...:S 
Irgendwie hat sie sie nur gefangen, jedoch nicht gefressen.

Schade dass sie weg ist...ist zwar schon 2 Jahre her, man erinnert sich trotzdem gerne noch daran.


----------



## Carcharoth (19. Mai 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Hmm ich dachte das wäre gegen Mücken?!?




Ach verdammt... aber Hauptsache man wird mit der Methode ne Pest los ^^


----------



## Durlok (20. Mai 2009)

fliege einfach mit der hand fangen und drausen freilassen

bitte nicht immer gleich alles totschlagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

oder sie wild umherfliegen lassen und sich in geduld und selbstbeherrschung üben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so make the world a better place auch für fliegen


----------



## Raelis Shar (20. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Mein neues Hobby^^ Ich erschlage die Fliege mit einer zusammengerollten zeitung. Man muss nich allzu dolle schlagen. Nur so fest, bis sie nicht mehr fliegt.
> Dann pack ich sie an der Flügel, geh in das Zimmer meines Bruders und verfüttere sie der neuen Venusfliegenfalle, die er seit 3 tagen hat^^hrhrhr
> 
> Macht unglaublichen Spass
> ...




irgendwie ja krank das es dein hobby ist und dir spass macht tiere zu schlagen und dann zu verfüttern Oo

finde es daher komisch das man keine menschen töten darf


----------



## Davatar (20. Mai 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ach verdammt... aber Hauptsache man wird mit der Methode ne Pest los ^^


Ich bin mir jetzt eben auch grad nicht mehr sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also war ich kurz im Netz nachlesen. Da gibts ja recht viele unterschiedliche Aussagen. Aber generell solls dann wohl Fliegen und Mücken abhalten. Insofern hatten wir beide recht ^^ Aber dafür solls Obstfliegen, also diese kleinen Dingerchen regelrecht anziehen.
Die wird man aber angeblich los wenn man ne Schale mit Balsamico, Wasser und Spülmittel füllt. Die trinken dann davon und sterben. Aber dann hat man überall tote Flieglein rumliegen o_O auch nicht so das Wahre...


----------



## bkeleanor (20. Mai 2009)

Der Thread ist megaklasse...ganz ehrlich.
ich hab ja ein mücken netz am fenster schützt sowohl vor moskitos als auch vor fliegen :-)


----------



## Zonalar (20. Mai 2009)

Raelis schrieb:


> irgendwie ja krank das es dein hobby ist und dir spass macht tiere zu schlagen und dann zu verfüttern Oo
> 
> finde es daher komisch das man keine menschen töten darf



Ach komm. Das ist nicht grad ein "hobby". Es ist halt "der Lauf der Natur". Ich helf nur nach^^
Ich quäle ja diese tiere nicht. Was wäre, wenn die Venuspflanze keine Fliegen bekommt und deshalb abstirbt?
Dann bin ich der Brutale Pflanzenkiller, der der Pflanze keine Nahrung gegeben hat! 

"Du hast die Pflanze umgebracht. Du Schwein!"

Ich könnte sie ja einfach nur erschlagen und ins klo spülen... wär dir das lieber?


Oder schlag du was anderes vor. Solange es nicht aufwändiger is, werd ichs machen.


----------



## Skatero (20. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ach komm. Das ist nicht grad ein "hobby". Es ist halt "der Lauf der Natur". Ich helf nur nach^^
> Ich quäle ja diese tiere nicht. Was wäre, wenn die Venuspflanze keine Fliegen bekommt und deshalb abstirbt?
> Dann bin ich der Brutale Pflanzenkiller, der der Pflanze keine Nahrung gegeben hat!
> 
> ...


Lass sie einfach in Ruhe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (20. Mai 2009)

wenn die fliege sitzt, spritzt du deinen Zeigefinger und Ringfinger ganz weit auseinander und platzierst die finger neben der fliege.. also zeigefinger rechts, ringfinger links von der fliege.

den mittelfinger spannst du mit der anderen Hand und lässt dann einfach los...
-> fliege stirbt ohne große flecke usw... 

Warum besser als fliegenklatsche?
FLiegen können sie nur auf zwei Punkte konzentrieren.
Der dritte punkt ist nicht so ganz im sichtbereich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (20. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Igitt dafür hat man dann tote Fliege am Mittelfinger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (20. Mai 2009)

ich machs ja nicht, ich quäle keine Tiere bzw töte keine..
bin auch vegetarierin... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber den Bericht fand ich recht interessant...^^

Nira


----------



## Hordlerkiller (20. Mai 2009)

hi erstma 
hab noch nen tipp mit fliegen must dirn revolver krallen 
und die fliege mit den lauf einfangen und bisschen ärgern ^^
dan draussen freilassen so in style spiel mir das lied vom tod ^^


----------



## m3o91 (21. Mai 2009)

najo die fliegen hier bei mir sind eher faul und landen gerne mal an der wand , geschieht dies fängt die mission an ,
ich habe hier ein paar magazine ganz wichtig viereckige magazine o.O .. die nimmst du gerade in die hand bzw legst sie auf deine handfläsche flach drauf
dann ziehst du langsam deine hand nach hinten in etwa an deinen nacken , und aufpassen dass das magazin nicht runterfällt , dann atmest du 3 mal tieef ein und 1 mal ausatmen
dann mit ganzer kraft deine hand noch vorne schieben , so dass dein magazin senkrecht gerade auf die wand fliegt, und wenn du alles richtig machst

PEEEHEEEENNNG !!! die fliege ist zwichen dem magazin und der wand , aus welchen gründen auch immer zwequetscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gfiti (21. Mai 2009)

m3o91 schrieb:


> PEEEHEEEENNNG !!! die fliege ist zwichen dem magazin und der wand , aus welchen gründen auch immer zwequetscht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie schade. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (21. Mai 2009)

mögt ihr blutflecken an der wand?

ich seh schon die bild:
"Computerspiele fördern die Gewalt: Spieler lieben Blutflecken an Wänden"


----------



## ZuluheadProject (21. Mai 2009)

_Gott Leute,

da nimmt man nich irgendwelche Gitter oder ne Venus-FF oder den ganzen neumodischen Kram....

Man macht es so man nimmt unseren alten Freund (!) hier und dann geht das alles ganz schnell: Entweder ist die Fliege tot oder deine Einrichtung demoliert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## fst (12. Juni 2009)

Wirf 4-5 reizgasgranaten ins zimmer und lass es für 4 tage geschlossen...dann ist denke mal alles an ungeziefer raus^^ oder bau dir ne elektronische microfliegen-FLAK^^


----------



## Hordlerkiller (12. Juni 2009)

ach was holl dir einfach ne m249
hefte unten von der nen bild ein aber damit gehts am schnellsten die können den kugeln sowieso net ausweichen ^^


----------



## Golfyarmani (12. Juni 2009)

ich hasse auch die Viecher, am schlimmsten im Bosskampf. Was ich aber noch mehr hasse, sind die Überreste an der Wand, wenn meine Frau die Viecher killt, ich versuche es mit fangen.

Aber mal was anderes, 


WARUM HAST IHR FRAUEN SPINNEN, ODER HABT ANGST DAVOR???????


----------



## Mishua (13. Juni 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Die fortgeschrittene Variante ist dann, die Fliege während dem Flug abzufangen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


kann ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (13. Juni 2009)

Ich hab gestern beim Autoschrauben (mein eigenes ) was interessantes entdeckt ^^

Man muss die Fliege mit ner Taschenlampe ( bei mir wars ne 20 LED Arbeitslampe ) anleuchten ( in die Augen halt ^^ )
Dann checkens die net, wenn man näher kommt, weil sie geblendet sind, und bleiben sitzen.
Dann einfach die Lampe/Hand mit schmackes drauf, und schon is die Fliege putte


----------



## dragon1 (13. Juni 2009)

wie fliegenfangen zur kunst wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress05 (13. Juni 2009)

Am Schnellst geht Wohl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agabig (13. Juni 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Tag,
> 
> es fängt jetzt schon wieder die Zeit an, das als ein Fliege im Gesicht als rummacht und einen wieder so stört beim zocken.
> 
> Jetzt meine Frage: Wie kann man die jetzt am besten einfangen oder sogar killn? ;p



krasseste geschichte glaub hab ich bei kel hab ich letztens eine verschluckt xDD


----------



## TheGui (13. Juni 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPffS3-a_GM



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyalra (14. Juni 2009)

also ich schleich mich immer mit der hand an die fliegen rein und schnippse die dann weg... dann fliegen die noch ca. 30 sec. wie blöd im kreis und fallen dann zu boden.. ^^

1. gibt keine flecken
2. ist das meist sogar noch recht lustig ^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (15. Juni 2009)

was ein geiles thema^^

ich fang die fliegen immer mit der hand wenn sie in meiner nähe, oder auf mir landen, du musst aufjedenfall seitlich mit der hand an die ranschleichen und dann einfach mit ner ruckartikigen bewegung fangen, solang du es seitlich machst und schnell genug bist,  hat die fliege keine chance wegzukommen ^^


----------



## Anduris (15. Juni 2009)

wenn die fliege aufm tisch oder an der wand sitzt, schlag 3-5 cm weiter nach vorn, also da wo ihre augen hin gucken.
so bekommt man die ganz gut^^


----------

